# كتب عن إدارة المشاريع الهندسية



## Kely 7aLa (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتوا يا أخوان أريد كتب عن إدارة المشاريع الهندسية و الاقتصاد 

الهندسي بالعربي لو أمكن .. 


وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
برجاء زيارة الرابط التالي: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72340.html

الله يوفقك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## عبدالباسط علي (24 مارس 2009)

_جزاك اللة خيرا واسكنك فسيح جناتة_


----------



## wael2alfa (5 أبريل 2009)

*كتاب قيم في ادارة المشلريع*

ارجوا الدعاء بظهر الغيب لي ولكل من ساهم في النشر


----------



## omar78 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا 
لمجهودك وفقك الله 
خالص تحياتي


----------

